# property in western NC/ foothills



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

there is an 8 acre property in Rutherford County NC that would be great for a family ...the house is a 50's ranch and I am sure needs some work, but could be livable without too much....there i s a workshop out back...not sure what else..but the price is right and it would be a nice place for someone...

http://www.trulia.com/property/1071390664-232-Duncans-Creek-Rd-Ellenboro-NC-28040


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

not bad, not bad! any work around there though?


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

well depends on your skills....medical: there are two hospitals within 1/2 hour...lots of doctor's offices...regular small town type things...Asheville, Charlotte and Spartanburg SC are each about an hour depending on which direction you go....a University about 20 minutes away...a pretty good Community College about 20 minutes...

lots of young farmers into organic, grass fed and pastured meats...all drive to the Big Charlotte farmer's markets...or to Shelby which is half an hour...Facebook's new huge facility is 20 minutes down the road..Forest City...

construction right now is slow...unless you are working on the Facebook place...so I suppose it is just dependent on what your needs are and how you can plug in...


----------

